# What type of man are woman attracted too?



## pleiades72 (Dec 28, 2012)

What types of men are woman attracted too? 

I am in good shape, six foot tall @ 230 lbs. Thick like a linebacker, with a bubble butt. I am always seeking answers in all things. Very detailed oriented. Cook, clean, and take care of most repairs around the house. 

What kind of man do you like? Have you noticed you have a type and if so list the famous men? Do you like them funny, smart, quick witted, sweet, a rebellious side? Tattooed? 

Just curious what woman like, and what they are looking for? 

My type is Alyssa Milano, or Kate Beckinsale, Lucy Pinder. Brown hair and eyes. Body type I like a thicker woman with meat on her bones. Not a skinny minnie.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

A lot of women like the type with money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrookeT (Nov 3, 2012)

You're going to get all different answers, every woman is different, there is no pre-defined standard.


----------



## BrookeT (Nov 3, 2012)

Thoreau said:


> A lot of women like the type with money.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Money is the object, but its what's behind it that a lot of women like. Power, confidence and security......nearly universally sexy to any woman.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Again, you sound near identical to me.

Knowing what type of a man that women like is like knowing what foods women like (I heard that one). Everyone is so different.

Since you're big, fit, tall, handy, would say many women would go for that.

I would say, for us men its more physical and for women, more personality and emotional. Could be totally wrong though.

Kate Beckinsale is also quite hot. I'd prefer a tall women, fit, thick, gets things done, healthy sex drive with fantasies, takes the initiative when she has to, takes care of herself, learning and doing new things.


----------



## pleiades72 (Dec 28, 2012)

BrookeT said:


> Money is the object, but its what's behind it that a lot of women like. Power, confidence and security......nearly universally sexy to any woman.


Hmmmmm. So all I need is money? Dang the money. I want a woman to love me for me, not the size of the pocket book. Prince or the pauper?


----------



## pleiades72 (Dec 28, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> Again, you sound near identical to me.
> 
> Knowing what type of a man that women like is like knowing what foods women like (I heard that one). Everyone is so different.
> 
> ...


Are you following me Cuddle.? :rofl:


----------



## BrookeT (Nov 3, 2012)

pleiades72 said:


> Hmmmmm. So all I need is money? Dang the money. I want a woman to love me for me, not the size of the pocket book. Prince or the pauper?


Money isn't necessary. Confidence and being an alpha male are.


----------



## pleiades72 (Dec 28, 2012)

BrookeT said:


> Money isn't necessary. Confidence and being an alpha male are.


That is what I am... Alpha dawg. hehe


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't have a "type"as in what physical traits they have but I can tell within 30 minutes of talking to a man if he is worth investing time in.

If he is witty, funny, intelligent, confident then he has my attention.

If he shows he is honest, reliable, respectful, has good EQ, is motivated and interested in the world and likes cycling then he keeps my attention.

Money is not as important as the ability and desire to earn money. I have plenty of my own money and come from a big money family so a guy that is all flashy but no substance is of no interest at all.

I have never had a preference when it comes to height, my ex is a shorter man and I was with him for 17 or so years. However my partner is very tall and broad, his big body turns me on and the fact that he can carry me to the bedroom means he is getting plenty.

My answer is totally irrelevant to you, it won't help you at all. I only answered because I like talking about the man that I am attracted to, he is all that and more.


----------



## pleiades72 (Dec 28, 2012)

Holland said:


> I don't have a "type"as in what physical traits they have but I can tell within 30 minutes of talking to a man if he is worth investing time in.
> 
> If he is witty, funny, intelligent, confident then he has my attention.
> 
> ...


Do you have a twin?


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

BrookeT said:


> Money isn't necessary. Confidence and being an alpha male are.


My X made more than me.. I had the intelligence, funny, confidence etc.

Unfortunately, she turned out to be a black widow.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

haha I have a sister but she even scares me, she is a ball buster.


----------



## pleiades72 (Dec 28, 2012)

Holland said:


> haha I have a sister but she even scares me, she is a ball buster.


Define ball buster? Like a drill sergeant?


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

i'm sure i will be shot for this, but money was/is important for me. The fact that my husband makes good money TO ME means he is safe, smart, hard working, intelligent, capable etc.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

pleiades72 said:


> Define ball buster? Like a drill sergeant?


She is always right, is tough, yells, has to be in control etc.

You know the funny thing with her is that she always ends up with men that treat her like ****.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know who any of those women are. Shows you aim getting old and don't give a crap about pop culture anymore. Not into brunettes or the darker skin. The black haired ones are interesting in the dominatrix sense. 

I went with a 5 9" pale redhead with a hourglass figure. Big butt and breasts just small enough she does not sag without a bra. Breasts can always be upgraded later if needed. :rofl:

There are many body types on women I like, but the common factor is a unique face and smile. Big butt or breasts, just a little unique. My wife hates wearing a bra and that is a huge plus in her ranking. She wears one to work, family, school and Mom functions but rips it off when she gets home.:smthumbup:

And no pubic hair or tattoos. Yuk. 

I think for women the money and power thing is a big draw for many, but not all. Can't knock them for that though, even if it seems a little shallow. Remember the old saying, if she really cares about what kind of car you drive she is not the type you want to date anyway.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> i'm sure i will be shot for this, but money was/is important for me. The fact that my husband makes good money TO ME means he is safe, smart, hard working, intelligent, capable etc.


I agree, this sort of money is good. The issue around money that I mean is when guys just flash a big wallet and show off. Money without substance is shallow and not the basis for a solid relationship.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Hmmmm...money was never at the top of my list. I got together with my husband when he was a dead broke soldier lol. 

I like a quiet man, with a secret naughty side. Men who act like they are God's gift to anyone with ovaries bore me to DEATH. Sarcastic, intelligent and well read men are totally my type.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Holland said:


> She is always right, is tough, yells, has to be in control etc.
> 
> You know the funny thing with her is that she always ends up with men that treat her like ****.


I sure would. :rofl:


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I have always liked big, tall men. (like a linebacker!  ) I prefer someone on the quiet side, good sense of humor. Easy going, low, low temper. I have had my fill of angry men! HONEST. Money is a plus of course, since I am so tired of struggling, but hard working and dependable are more important. Most important for me though, is he needs to be physically affectionate! 

And tall. And big. Did I mention that??


----------



## pleiades72 (Dec 28, 2012)

StargateFan said:


> I don't know who any of those women are. Shows you aim getting old and don't give a crap about pop culture anymore. Not into brunettes or the darker skin. The black haired ones are interesting in the dominatrix sense.
> 
> I went with a 5 9" pale redhead with a hourglass figure. Big butt and breasts just small enough she does not sag without a bra. Breasts can always be upgraded later if needed. :rofl:
> 
> ...


I too like big butts and bewbies. Tattoos don't bother me, and a landing stripe is okay too. Haha


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

pleiades72 said:


> I too like big butts and bewbies. Tattoos don't bother me, and a landing stripe is okay too. Haha


If you are going to mow the lawn, why not finish the job ? Anything else is just sloppy.:rofl: Besides, I think it is better to land in, not on.


One reason I want want to make the marriage work: There aren't any more women out there without tattoos. Would have to shop for jailbait.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

StargateFan said:


> If you are going to mow the lawn, why not finish the job ? Anything else is just sloppy.:rofl: Besides, I think it is better to land in, not on.
> 
> 
> *One reason I want want to make the marriage work: There aren't any more women out there without tattoos.* Would have to shop for jailbait.


I feel like going to the pub for a beer and a chat with the blokes 

Oh there are women out there without tatts that aren't jailbait. Some of us even have the whole package, no tatts, fully waxed, big boobs and butt.


----------



## BrookeT (Nov 3, 2012)

StargateFan said:


> If you are going to mow the lawn, why not finish the job ? Anything else is just sloppy.:rofl: Besides, I think it is better to land in, not on.
> 
> 
> One reason I want want to make the marriage work: There aren't any more women out there without tattoos. Would have to shop for jailbait.


We are out there, just elusive. 

I am 26, no tattoos. Oh, no landing strip either.


----------



## pleiades72 (Dec 28, 2012)

BrookeT said:


> We are out there, just elusive.
> 
> I am 26, no tattoos. Oh, no landing strip either.


Interesting.... Hmmmm


----------



## BrookeT (Nov 3, 2012)

pleiades72 said:


> Interesting.... Hmmmm


Simmer down turbo, also married.


----------



## pleiades72 (Dec 28, 2012)

BrookeT said:


> Simmer down turbo, also married.


I am simmered.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Holland said:


> I feel like going to the pub for a beer and a chat with the blokes
> 
> Oh there are women out there without tatts that aren't jailbait. Some of us even have the whole package, no tatts, fully waxed, big boobs and butt.


You need to start a cloning clinic.

I have not looked at personal ads or online dating sites, but has anyone ever seen a "no tats" request or profile ? 

Maybe I do not understand the waxing thing completely. I read in a mag once that you had to go Chewbaca for there to be anything for the wax to pull. ???


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

BrookeT said:


> We are out there, just elusive.
> 
> I am 26, no tattoos. Oh, no landing strip either.


Elusive indeed. Would likely need to go on a safari in the bush to find one.

I'm 45, you are jailbait, or at least there should be a law against that.

Boiling. :rofl:


----------



## ruiemichelo (Dec 28, 2012)

Money is not as important as the ability and desire to earn money.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

ruiemichelo said:


> Money is not as important as the ability and desire to earn money.


Unless your money is inherited, kind of the same thing.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

StargateFan said:


> You need to start a cloning clinic.
> 
> I have not looked at personal ads or online dating sites, but has anyone ever seen a "no tats" request or profile ?
> 
> Maybe I do not understand the waxing thing completely. I read in a mag once that you had to go Chewbaca for there to be anything for the wax to pull. ???


It is actually better for the hair not to be too long for waxing, less pain with shorter hair. The wax can grip on to hair just a few mm long. They also use different wax for a brazilian than other parts of the body.

The problem with waxing though is that there does have to be some regrowth but my man doesn't seem to mind, nothing would stop this guy doing his job  Actually the regrowth bothers me more especially when riding and wearing lycra.

Got to love the anon aspect of an internet forum. Anyone feel like a beer?


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I like the quiet, intellectual type that is a bit quirky and has a great sense of humor. If you cant make me laugh that is a major negative. I don't care about muscles, but you have to be active and healthy.in terms if physical traits... I love a man with good, dark hair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Holland said:


> It is actually better for the hair not to be too long for waxing, less pain with shorter hair. The wax can grip on to hair just a few mm long. They also use different wax for a brazilian than other parts of the body.
> 
> The problem with waxing though is that there does have to be some regrowth but my man doesn't seem to mind, nothing would stop this guy doing his job  Actually the regrowth bothers me more especially when riding and wearing lycra.
> 
> Got to love the anon aspect of an internet forum. Anyone feel like a beer?


Just went paleo/primal so got to pass on the beer. Up for Vodka? Wear the Lycra and I'm buying.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What type of man are woman attracted too? 

Go to Walmart and you will see... women are attracted to just about every kind of man there is.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

StargateFan said:


> Just went paleo/primal so got to pass on the beer. Up for Vodka? Wear the Lycra and I'm buying.


In that case make mine a double.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

What is meant by money and power? Not every guy can be a zillionaire, 6' 3", abs like an iced six pack and having the 'power' to control corporations. Geeesh talk about picky!

Some of us 'merely' hold down good jobs, make reasonable money (Is 105k dollars per year direct equivalent reasonable?), not terribly good looking, only 5' 9"/5' 10", fit and healthy, try to be funny and try to be good lovers and husbands etc.

Reminds me of the husband store joke.

The Husband Store 

A store that sells husbands has just opened in New York City , where a woman may go to choose a husband. 

Among the instructions at the entrance is a description of how the store operates. You may visit the store ONLY ONCE! 

There are six floors and the attributes of the men increase as the shopper ascends the flights. 
There's, however, a catch. .. You may choose any man from a particular, or you may choose to go up a floor, but you ! cannot go backdown except to exit the building! 
So, a woman goes to the Husband Store to find a husband. . 

On the first floor the sign on the door reads: 

Floor 1 - These men have jobs and love the Lord. 

********* 

The second floor sign reads: 

Floor 2 - These men have jobs, love the Lord, and love kids. 

********* 

The third floor sign reads: 

Floor 3 - These men have jobs, love the Lord, love kids, and are extremely good looking. 

' Wow,' she thinks, but feels compelled to keep going. 

********* 

She goes to the fourth floor and sign reads: 

Floor 4 - These men have jobs, love the Lord, love kids, are drop- dead good looking and help with the housework. 

'Oh, mercy me!' she exclaims, 'I can hardly stand it!' 

********* 

Still, s he goes to the fifth floor and sign reads: 

Floor 5- These men have jobs, love the Lord, love kids, are drop- deadgorgeous, help with the housework, and have a strong romantic streak. 

She is so tempted to stay, but she goes to the sixth floor and the sign reads: 

********* 

Floor 6 - You are visitor 4,363,012 to this floor. There are no men on this floor.. This floor exists solely as proof that women are impossible to please. 

Thank you for shopping at the Husband Store. Watch your step as you exit the building, and have a nice day! 

*********


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> What is meant by money and power? Not every guy can be a zillionaire, 6' 3", abs like an iced six pack and having the 'power' to control corporations. Geeesh talk about picky!
> 
> Some of us 'merely' hold down good jobs, make reasonable money (Is 105k dollars per year direct equivalent reasonable?), not terribly good looking, only 5' 9"/5' 10", fit and healthy, try to be funny and try to be good lovers and husbands etc.


105k is a very good. Just not good enough. Next floor please.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

StargateFan said:


> 105k is a very good. Just not good enough. Next floor please.


:lol::rofl:


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Well now I'm a picky f*cker but not in the way you might think. I can't define what makes a man attractive to me - they either are or aren't

I do have tendencies - never gone for the skinny, scarf-wearing, hipster kind of man (windy hair a definite no no)
They have to have a brain and be able to make me laugh - no I can't define what that actually is but I have a weird sense of humour so they have to get it 
I didn't used to care about money until I married someone who spent all mine. I still don't per se but you need to have a job and an ability to manage your money like an adult please
I don't have to have moonlight and roses. But I have to have something from you. So if you love me, tell me. If you think I'm hot, tell me. I'm not a mind reader yo.

Other than that I'm pretty free and easy but I have to fancy you and want to jump your bones or it ain't happening.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> Well now I'm a picky f*cker but not in the way you might think. I can't define what makes a man attractive to me - they either are or aren't
> 
> I do have tendencies - never gone for the skinny, scarf-wearing, hipster kind of man (windy hair a definite no no)
> They have to have a brain and be able to make me laugh - no I can't define what that actually is but I have a weird sense of humour so they have to get it
> ...




And that's about all you can say really.

Some time after I met my wife to be I met up with one of my best buddies.

Excitedly I told him that I thought I had finally found *the one* and I was loved up.

"Let me see" he said, "She is dark haired, possibly also with curls, slim but with bumps where they should be, attractive without being a glamour puss, a bit shorter than you, possibly smokes" and he then went on to list several other attributes accurately.

"Oh, you've met then" I said.

"No" he said "You just fall for that type every time."


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Let's see...what type of man am *I* attracted to...

Prefer brunettes with blue eyes (neither is a NECESSITY, but they usually get my attention!), don't care about height, want him to be fit for his age (washboard abs NOT necessary, pot belly NOT acceptable).

SMART (I can't say that ENOUGH!) Please be well-read, and not JUST in college (that should have ended decades ago for you...I'm OLD, you need to be old also!) you should read books, magazines, internet.

EASY-GOING (I can't say THAT enough, either!) I don't want a grumpy, old man! I don't want a foaming-at-the-mouth alpha male! I'm NOT impressed that people think you're an aggressive, overbearing, obnoxious AZZ-HOLE at work (even if you ARE the CEO) because YOU don't know how to LEAVE it at work! I'm NOT your subordinate, I don't HAVE to take your cr*p! Treat me and other people NICELY (including waitstaff, cabbies, retail personnel, doormen, etc.) because when push comes to shove, you're just ANOTHER human walking around, breathing up the oxygen, headed for worm-fodder!

GENEROUS with your time, with your affection, with your help, with your knowledge. I don't NEED you to spend bundles of cash on me (I'm not a jewelry/furs/expensive cars/expensive meals kind of woman), but I also won't date a cheapskate! There is a BIG DIFFERENCE between 'you can't afford it' and 'you are too emotionally connected to your money'. If you can't AFFORD to take me out to a fancy dinner, that's okay! If you can't afford to take us somewhere every week, that's okay! There are LOTS of fun/cheap things we can do together...things I love like museums, people-watching, walks, biking, watching sunsets, cooking together (we gotta eat anyway), cheap seats at the movies. By the way, I work, too! I make REAL MONEY just like you. When you REFUSE to ever let me pay for anything it P*SSES ME OFF! You wanna know why? Because it means (a) you don't take me seriously as another adult (in my mind, adults work and pay their own bills) and (b) it makes me wonder if your ULTIMATE AGENDA is to make me feel beholden to you for your great and continuous outlay of cash. I'm not for sale so if *that* is your intention, you'll be sorely disappointed (as will I).

Be aware: of time passing, opportunities missed, other people's feelings, the needs of others, those less fortunate. We can't fix EVERYTHING, but if you just keep YOUR LITTLE CORNER of the world swept up and neat, I think we'll get along swimmingly. You'll be happy, I'll be happy, and we'll happily screw each other's brains out before bedtime AND on our days off....before we head out on an adventure!

BTW: as pointed out on ANOTHER THREAD...I have body wash and a shower puff....any takers?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

That's me SGW!!!!

Unfortunately already taken. Sigh!


----------



## tobio (Nov 30, 2010)

I would be attracted to a man with the personality of Lloyd in 'Say Anything' (John Cusack) and who looked like Jason Lee (not 'My Name is Earl' era but Kevin Smith/Vanilla Sky era.) He could also look like Jensen Button the racing driver (which hubz does very much but with a fine beard!)

A good work ethic - doesn't have to be "rich" but must be reliable and solid in his job.

Funny and good company. Have interests in common (music, comedy, current affairs) and can have infinite conversations about such stuff.

Is generous with their time. The kind of guy whose friends and acquaintances will say is a "stand up guy."

One who is proud to be seen with me. Makes me feel significant to him and desired.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

tobio said:


> I would be attracted to a man with the personality of Lloyd in 'Say Anything' (John Cusack) and who looked like Jason Lee (not 'My Name is Earl' era but Kevin Smith/Vanilla Sky era.) He could also look like Jensen Button the racing driver (which hubz does very much but with a fine beard!)
> 
> A good work ethic - doesn't have to be "rich" but must be reliable and solid in his job.
> 
> ...


John Cusack .......what's not to love?!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My physical type before hubs was slightly long hair, loved the stubble/growth, free-spirit ......hubs was clean-cut and with a plan. And I couldn't get enough of him. Go figure.


----------



## tobio (Nov 30, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> John Cusack .......what's not to love?!


Ah the Cusack...


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

Money equals security and not worrying and physical aspects of life. It's not everything, but nicer having to worry about how to proect sufficient money than to worry about not having enough. And now, since November 6, one has to appear 'poor' to the accountant and the tax man, lest one be 'tapped' to fund all Obummer's projects.


----------



## January (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a thing for a long haired, tattooed, leather-clad motorcycle riding biker.

I also have a thing for Cowboys. A man who can rope and ride gets my panties all in a bunch.

I like my man "rough".


----------

